# Need Advice!!!!



## ali (Oct 26, 2002)

I am sure you get these types of questions all the time-but I am new to this site(so I apoligize in advance)So here it goes. I am thinking about going to culinary school. I have the passion for it and think about cooking all the time(well more about baking) and love to bake "goodies" all the time. What I don't picture, is working in a big city at a big name restaurant. So i guess my question, is what culinary schools would you recommend. I have found a few in Oregon. Cascade and one on the coast. These aren't big name schools but do you think i would get the same benefits(or learn what I need to) Second question, I am torn between choosing the chef route or the baking route. Any advice would be so much appreciated.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, we get this question a lot. I suggest doing a search here for similar posts. Just click search and type in some keywords, like culinary school. You may get some direction, but there are so many opinions I think the one you should listen to is your own. I got some advice when I was wondering about culinary school, but so many people told me it wasn't worth it and I still ended up going. It's just up to you. Good luck!
ps-if you are really into baking, go for that. i think there is such a difference between cooking and baking that if baking is what you think about all the time, you should go into that.


----------

